
CRLite: Finally a Fix for Broken Revocation? - pimterry
https://scotthelme.co.uk/crlite-finally-a-fix-for-broken-revocation/
======
pimterry
For people interested in the deeper technical details of this, there's a great
post from the Mozilla team about their implementation here:
[https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2020/01/09/crlite-
part-2-e...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2020/01/09/crlite-part-2-end-
to-end-design/)

